# Clay bar and clear coat.



## DarkKnight207 (Jun 23, 2009)

Will a clay bar ever harm my clear coat? I'm thinking about doing a clay bar on my 04 330xi, but someone said something about maybe it harming the clear coat and got me a little nervous. I just wanted to see if it is a real worry or not.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

No, it won't hurt the paint at all...unless you drop the clay on the ground and continue using it. So don't do that  Seriously, you'll be amazed how smooth your paint will be after you clay it!


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

DarkKnight207 said:


> Will a clay bar ever harm my clear coat? I'm thinking about doing a clay bar on my 04 330xi, but someone said something about maybe it harming the clear coat and got me a little nervous. I just wanted to see if it is a real worry or not.
> Thank you in advance.


Just use a lot of lubricant and keep turning the clay as instructed. I was nervous the first time. You will be amazed at how smooth it will get. 

jd


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Anyone who says that clay will harm the clear has not used clay or might have used an aggressive clay...the OTC stuff like Mothers and Megs kits are very mild clay kits and will remove the surface contentment's, leaving your paint super slick!

Just follow the directions on the kit and you will be amazed by the results


----------



## ryanzak (Jun 28, 2006)

I just switched to the Mothers brand kit, I formally used the griots garage clay... The Mothers was super easy and the clay was soft, I found the griots clay was very rigid.. Both were adequate but the mothers was a bit easier to use. Big difference!


----------



## TSC17 (Jan 19, 2009)

Follow the instructions, use plenty of lubricant, don't use too much pressure, and use fine grade clay if you're new at it. Here's a tutorial that may help you.


----------



## yourbuddy (Apr 10, 2008)

I used it for the first time, this stuff is absolutely amazing. I don't this car has been clayed before! (98!)

Everyone who sees it wants me to clay their car too, I have even received a few offers on the car since I clayed it ... and the damn thing doesn't even RUN! LOL

If you're nervous, look around, research it. 
Type it into youtube and google to make sure you're doing it right. 
Don't use dropped clay.
Buy extra lube/detailer spray.
Try it on a small area first and feel the paint afterwards, you will be amazed.


----------



## e24mpwr (Sep 16, 2007)

Clay is terrific. All clay is mildly abrasive, but not in a way that will swirl or damage unless you fail to use lots of lubricant. Be liberal with the lubricant. It will pick up stuff from a freshly washed car that will amaze you, but you have to use enough lubricant. Your paint will be beautifully smooth and clean, as long as you use gobs of lubricant.

Did I mention you should use lubricant?



Hopefully I haven't scared you away from clay. Nothing beats it to make your car incredibly clean, and it is completely safe for your paint. As long as you use lubricant.  (BTW - you'll hear folks say they've used water with no issues. I'll show up with a light gun and let them have a look at the micro-marring they did to their paint. Water is better than nothing, but I wouldn't ever use it)

What is really fun about clay is all the little things you learn about your car while you are claybarring.


----------

